# Orthodontist costs



## Paddylast (22 Nov 2013)

Daughter looking for a reasonable (!) price orthodontist in the Dublin area.  I believe she should go north to somewhere like Newry where dental costs overall appear to be much cheaper.  Any advice would be gratefully received.
Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisboy (22 Nov 2013)

Paddylast said:


> Daughter looking for a reasonable (!) price orthodontist in the Dublin area.  I believe she should go north to somewhere like Newry where dental costs overall appear to be much cheaper.  Any advice would be gratefully received.
> Thanks in advance



Looked into this a year ago for my son, and every orthodontist came back with a figure of around 4.5k. More in some of the more affluent areas. Going up north, you have to offset the cost of going up every 6 weeks, and the time it takes..

In the end, my son broke his jaw in a football match, and is getting the whole lot done for free now through the public hospital in James's.. Every cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## Paddylast (24 Nov 2013)

thanks for your reply Chrisboy.  I think going up North to somewhere like Newry only take about an hour and a half on the motorway so that's not bad if the difference is in hundreds of euro. Will check out both and come back here with prices so it may be of use to someone else at some stage.


----------



## Kano (25 Nov 2013)

Definitely worth looking into going North.
Specialist dental care in this country is a cartel ,the prices charged are outrageous. 

I wouldnt mind paying high prices if the service was good but its anything but ,grab your money and get you out the door asap seems to be the motto.


----------



## garbanzo (25 Nov 2013)

Currenty paying €3,950 for both arches of eldest daughter's braces. Costs €2,250 for one arch. Structured payments as follows. Initial lump of €550 plus €200 per month 'til it is paid off in 17 months time. 20% tax relief via MED1. 

Thought of going North but both of us are working and it wasn't practical. Dentist is based in Dublin 14. Happy enough so far but it is early days.


----------

